# Interest group forums > Pest Control Industry Forum >  PCSIB NEW SKILLS AND DEVELOPMENT COURSE

## Affinity

If you have a passion for keeping the environment safe and healthy and the idea of working with the earthâs weird and wonderful eight legged creatures everyday does not faze you, then you should consider a career in pest control.  
Due to the worldâs severe climate changes caused by global warming, there is a heightened awareness around responsible pest control.  The connotation of a pest control operator is often not the most attractive, and surpasses the importance and need for more qualified professionals in this industry.  

Unqualified and unskilled pest control operators can be dangerous both to the environment and to the public and this has led to an increased need for qualified pest control operators.  With this in mind, the Pest Control Service Industries Board (PCSIB) has developed a new and exciting skills Development short course.  

The course is designed to meet the needs of those both new to Pest Control and experienced individuals looking to update their skills.  Pest Control today is both complex and highly regulated and controlling target species without affecting the health of non-target species or damaging the environment takes both knowledge and skill. Sadly, this is often not recognised or ignored. 
The âStructural Pest Controlâ course certificate provides an understanding of pests in domestic, commercial, and industrial environments and their control.  It also allows for understanding of the mixing and preparation of pesticides, application thereof, exercising health and safety, first aid and the safe use of pesticide and protective equipment.

Whilst the course is not only aimed at those working in Pest Control, it equips professionals in the industry to carry out their duties safely, efficiently and humanely.  It is a three day hands on course followed by a monitoring process of six months.

For more information on the course, contact Simone at the Pest Control Service Industries Board at simone@pcsib.org.za or on (0)12 654 7708.  Or visit www.pcsib.org.za

Released by Affinity Strategic Communication on behalf of SAPCA.
021 914 2821
Mischke le Cordeur

----------

Dave A (25-Nov-09)

----------

